# Possibly Pregnant Rattie?



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello!
I'm new to this forum so I may have posted my original thread in the wrong section. I adopted two female dumbo rats from a local pet store in the feeders room earlier this week.. So glad I saved them!

I think one though, whom I've named Maya, is pregnant. I've noticed that she sleeps pretty much all day and night, and when I do wake her up to play/socialize, she is happy and friendly (more shy than the other girl but she's making progress every day), plays with her environment, but then wants to sleep again. She's also shown more signs of nesting as the days progress.. Also, I am pregnant, and I can't help but feel I may have some sort of intuition. I've also noticed the whole "nipple" thing where you can notice some over others? 

She doesn't necessarily look big in the belly, but at some angles she definitely looks like an odd shape.

Any advice/suggestions would be awesome! My main concern is needing to know if I should separate her from the other female now, or if I should wait until I know for sure.

Thank you guys!

Jeri (human), Maya, and Molly


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She doesn't look preggo to me. Unfortunately, all the signs of pregnancy (except the pear belly) can be normal. 

To be safe, you'll want to separate her into some sort of aquarium or bin cage until you've had her for 22 days. You cN still free range her with friends. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I would not separate her from her cage mate personally until you know for sure. I responded on your other thread but basically, weigh her daily on some kitchen scales to see if she is gaining weight which would strongly indicate pregnancy.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Look for hairloss around her nipples as well.


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh ok. I'm nervous about separating them and having her not be pregnant because then they may not re-introduce or won't be friends any more  I'm thinking I'll just keep an eye on her and see if she's getting any bigger (weight or shape wise) and then if I know for sure she's preggers I'll put her in the other tank.


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm trying to work this site out still so please bare w me lol!!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It really won't need intros, and they can still play. You don't want to be in the situation where you have to move a potentially stressed and aggressive mother and her kits because she may refuse to feed or the sister may injure or kill the pups. I had to separate my girl for the duration of pregnancy and weaning and she went back fine. 

Also, as a side note, you mention the other tank so I just want to reiterate that you don't want to keep any rat that doesn't absolutely need to be in a tank. Wire cages are an important purchase for rattums 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## faxinating (Jul 8, 2014)

None of the photos make her look pregnant, but it's always a possibility since you just recently got her. If she is pregnant, she most likely still has a while, so I'd wait until you're _more _sure before you separate them. Do you have a scale that you can measure her on and track her weight?


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> It really won't need intros, and they can still play. You don't want to be in the situation where you have to move a potentially stressed and aggressive mother and her kits because she may refuse to feed or the sister may injure or kill the pups. I had to separate my girl for the duration of pregnancy and weaning and she went back fine. Also, as a side note, you mention the other tank so I just want to reiterate that you don't want to keep any rat that doesn't absolutely need to be in a tank. Wire cages are an important purchase for rattums Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was advised that to keep the babies from falling out that I should put the mama in a tank instead of wire? Their normal cage is wire


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

faxinating said:


> None of the photos make her look pregnant, but it's always a possibility since you just recently got her. If she is pregnant, she most likely still has a while, so I'd wait until you're _more _sure before you separate them. Do you have a scale that you can measure her on and track her weight?


I don't have a scale, no :/ I'm not opposed to finding one though on Craigslist or something! What kind of scale should I be looking for? Yeah she's definitely not popping out or anything so if she is pregnant she would have to be early yet.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I was told the tank is better because the pups will start to crawl and may fall out of the wire cage. I only kept them in there for 4 weeks and they went into the small wire cage they are in now till they weaned. It also helps momma keep track of the babies if its a smaller environment. Momma got out of the tank 3-5 times a day for about 20 minutes during the first week. Then I bumped it up to about 30-40 minutes 3-5 times a day. It also allows for bonding time for you and the babies so they can get used to your scent.


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Here's a belly update pic from Maya I took last week. I gave her a bath today (she & Molly had a little fun today) and she didn't seem any larger than she should be. I'm starting to think she's just more laid back than Molly..But, I have it on my calendar the 21 day mark from when we got them so I will know for sure by then. I gave her an egg today though just in case she is. I just cracked it open & let her eat as much as she wanted. how often should I do this??

Thanks guys!


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

So how many days have you had them now?


I had a hairless rat and didn't notice she was looking much rounder than her twin sister until 2 days before the little eepers were born!


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

evander said:


> So how many days have you had them now?I had a hairless rat and didn't notice she was looking much rounder than her twin sister until 2 days before the little eepers were born!


Tomorrow (wed) will be 15 days. I've read that that happens a lot with ratty mamas! No one knows until they're about to blow! That's why I'm so nervous about giving her the proper prenatal care. :/


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

jeriibearii said:


> Tomorrow (wed) will be 15 days. I've read that that happens a lot with ratty mamas! No one knows until they're about to blow! That's why I'm so nervous about giving her the proper prenatal care. :/


Just up her protein and she and mother nature will do the rest!!

Good luck!!


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

evander said:


> Just up her protein and she and mother nature will do the rest!!Good luck!!


Awe ok awesome lol! I will keep y'all updated


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

I believe egg should be given 2 times a week at a quarter of an egg. But i could be wrong here.


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Zabora said:


> I believe egg should be given 2 times a week at a quarter of an egg. But i could be wrong here.


How could I make sure she's getting the 1/4 of an egg? Hard boil?


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Here's some belly shots I just took (8/7/14). I got her to stand up for treats but my phone is so slow with pictures so I don't know if I got any "defining" shots or not lol! 8/11/14 will be 20 days since I adopted her so I should be knowing soon if I can rest easy or if I have more babies to care for on the way! 

*OH* I saw on another pregnant rattie thread that someone said when they're preggers that they waddle.. Well Maya definitely waddles/walks very strangely compared to Molly. She's still really lazy and sleeps in the hammock most of the day and still takes more notice to nesting.*


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My fat rats waddle, my lazy rats waddle, and my boyos waddle. It's not definitive. She doesn't seem pregnant in the latest photos, she doesn't have many signs I'm seeing. My girl who was pregnant didn't balloon up until day 20, but a vet could tell me yes or no with a quick feel and a stethoscope.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Yea Hardboiled and then seperate her and give her the section of egg. When she wants no more if she doesn't finish it, toss what was nibbled on the rest can go into a ziplock bag for up to a week. Other rats can have it like once in awhile also.


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Zabora said:


> Yea Hardboiled and then seperate her and give her the section of egg. When she wants no more if she doesn't finish it, toss what was nibbled on the rest can go into a ziplock bag for up to a week. Other rats can have it like once in awhile also.


Oh ok perfect! I'll do that tomorrow morning  thanks!


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok so tomorrow will be 21 days and no sign of an exploding belly/labor. What day is it safe to say she's not pregnant? 25?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If she's not big by 23 you should be safe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> If she's not big by 23 you should be safe. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ok thanks!  Part of me was hoping she wasn't but another part of me was wanting the experience (and to keep one! Muahahaha). But everything happens for a reason


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

During Maya's free time on the bed I decided to put a bunch of fabric on the bed to see if she would try to nest and she started pulling on them and running behind my pillow and then moving the pillow all around send then coming back tugging on the fabric a little bit closer than running back, etc etc. Question, since tomorrow (8/11) will be 21 days, should I go ahead and put her in the separate cage until day 23 just in case she is preggers? Will those 3 days apart if she isn't pregnant, upset her and Molly's relationship.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They'll be upset but it won't harm their relations. If you feel it could still happen, I would separate to be safe. Better three days of woe than the problems of moving a nest or having the sister rat attack the kits. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

nanashi7 said:


> They'll be upset but it won't harm their relations. If you feel it could still happen, I would separate to be safe. Better three days of woe than the problems of moving a nest or having the sister rat attack the kits. Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I separated them  will let everyone know if there are any changes!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

So exciting!


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Giving her some of the hard boiled egg today.. Her belly isn't changing but I'm keeping her separate till the 23rd day mark anyway.. I'll try to post some pics


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok so after her hard boiled egg (I gave her the yoke too, right?) I cut it in fourths but she probably ate 1/4-1/2 of the fourth. Also I saw something about giving her shreds of paper towels for nesting, so I did that after free time and she sure enough started bringing it all to where she already had put the fabric (leftovers from hammocks and things). Oh! And I looked on the calendar and today is day 20, not 21 so I'm going to be like a crazy woman checking on her these next couple of days. Didn't get any pics though! I'm hoping if she is preggers she has a small litter, and maybe that's why her belly hasn't popped huge yet, but as long as everyone's healthy idc! Just the pics on the internet of pregnant rats they're Soooooo big and so it puts a doubt in my mind..Anyway I'm ranting now lol! I'll keep ya guys posted!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Yolk is good. Its extra calories for milk production.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

My rat showed early on but didn't explode till a few days before. You just gotta be patient.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Small litters aren't uncommon for first time moms. I've had a litter as small as 2 pups, didn't have any clue that mom was pregnant until I found the pups. Keep us posted!


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok so today is 24th day and no babies so (yay!) now we can finish up our grotto style cage (we had Maya in the bottom part while all this was happening so it slowed the building process) and move both the girlies in! They'll be so happy  Thanks everyone for alllllll the help and info. I've been a part of other forums for my pets but this one is my fav by far and it's really nice to ask for advice and ask seemingly stupid questions and have people give you advice and answers without insulting you!


----------

